# New Label



## MedPretzel (Jul 20, 2005)

Just slapped on the labels last night.  What do you think?


----------



## Cove Cottage (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice looking labels!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Cove &amp; Cottage!!!









I googled both images, but only used the half of the marigold image. I thought it looked a lot more.... artsy-fartsy!!! LOL





I also put on the labels to my beet wine, and now they are ready to go. I put shrink caps on all of my wines (except the marigold, since I just bottled them and they still have to sit upright)last night too. It really doesn't take long once you get the hang of it. 





I used gold shrink caps for the cab franc, and green for the beet wine. I will take some pictures of the bottles when I'm back home (watching my parents' cats tonight while they're living it up in Europe).














Martina


----------



## Hippie (Jul 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## geocorn (Jul 21, 2005)

What talent!


----------



## Jackie (Aug 15, 2005)

Great labels. What software do you use? How do you do the printing sideways (the cab franc label)?


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 15, 2005)

Tres chic!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2005)

Is anyone entering any of their labels in the Wine Maker magazine contest?


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you for the replies. I've been working in 3 different gardens as of late, and have been very busy.





I am not entering in any of my labels. I was thinking about it, but then I decided against it. It's just for me anyway. 





I use an old version of Corel Draw (version 8) which does just about anything I want it to. But you can also accomplish most things with Word.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's a quick tutorial of how to do something like that in word











Highlight the text








Go on Insert, go on Text Box











It gets put in a box (you can remove the border later). Go on Format, and text direction.











This is the screen you will see. Choose what direction you want it.














Ta da!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to go Martina


----------



## Jackie (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks alot Martina.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 27, 2005)

Going to bottle my white zinfandel tomorrow when my cork guy is off work. Think I am going to use this label.



I only have burgundy capsules right now.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks beautiful. Such pretty colors!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome label..I agree with Martina..beautiful colors


----------



## geocorn (Aug 27, 2005)

I have run out of compliments for all of the beautiful labels I have seen. Please, everyone that has created one of the outstanding labels, enter them in the Wine Maker Contest. If, excuse me, when you wine, I will devote a web page to label winners to go along with the wine competition winners. I may also come up with some store credits!


Great looking labels.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 27, 2005)

OK, question. I do not have any label paper, yet. But I was just messsing around and came up with a sample label. My question is what should the dimensions be for the label paper??


----------



## geocorn (Aug 27, 2005)

The gummed label paper I sell is standard paper size (8-1/2 by 11). As with everything else related to home wine making, you can make the label whatever size you want. The labels I provide for free with the wine ingredients kits are 12 to a page, roughly 2.6" x 2.75". Somepeople do like them bigger. My advice is to make them whatever size pleases you and does not waste too much paper.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 27, 2005)

ahh, ok. Very cool, thanks.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 28, 2005)

New label for a newly bottled wine -- with FineVineWines Corks!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 28, 2005)

Very nice....did you take the picture? Like the colors!!!


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Aug 28, 2005)

Very nice, indeed. I really need to make some new labels for the freebies. Mine seem just so plain.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 28, 2005)

Nope, I didn't take the picture. I googled it.... 





"Liquid Sunshine" and presto, there it was on page 24.....


----------



## Hippie (Aug 28, 2005)

It is a pretty label but I can't help thinking it is out of place on a marigold wine label whenit is a pic of either bog plants or sumac or what looks like maybe even elderberry bushes. Just me I guess.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, I used it for the colors, actually. My husband wanted to pick out a picture to use, and this is the one he took. 





I wanted to use this label, but he said no way.


















Oh well.


----------

